# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 2

## lily7

سلام دوستان
درباره ی فرم شماره 2 و شهرهایی که نیازی به پرکردنش نیست .

----------


## Mohammad.h

فرم 2 چی هس ؟؟؟
همه جا میپرسی اینو؟!

----------


## lily7

> فرم 2 چی هس ؟؟؟
> همه جا میپرسی اینو؟!


یه فرمه که باید پر بشه !
ولی برای یه سری از شهر ها نیاز نیست !
الان توی پست اول اصلاحش میکنم .

----------


## ah.at

اگه منظورتون از فرم شماره 2 همون فرم صفحه 43 هستش باید بگم که این فرم مربوط به زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش و برای ثبت نام کنکور لازم نیست .

شما باید ازش یه پرینت بگیرید . ببرید بدید به مدیر مدرستون امضا کنه و خودتون هم فرم رو پر کنید . و تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه پیش خودتون نگه دارید .

----------


## optician

> اگه منظورتون از فرم شماره 2 همون فرم صفحه 43 هستش باید بگم که این فرم مربوط به زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش و برای ثبت نام کنکور لازم نیست .
> 
> شما باید ازش یه پرینت بگیرید . ببرید بدید به مدیر مدرستون امضا کنه و خودتون هم فرم رو پر کنید . و تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه پیش خودتون نگه دارید .



 :Yahoo (101):  من دلم نمیخواد برم مدرسه

----------


## ah.at

> من دلم نمیخواد برم مدرسه



ببرید آموزش و پرورش بدید رئیس آموزش و پرورش امضا کنه اونم میتونه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ali.psy

> اگه منظورتون از فرم شماره 2 همون فرم صفحه 43 هستش باید بگم که این فرم مربوط به زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش و برای ثبت نام کنکور لازم نیست .
> 
> شما باید ازش یه پرینت بگیرید . ببرید بدید به مدیر مدرستون امضا کنه و خودتون هم فرم رو پر کنید . و تا زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه پیش خودتون نگه دارید .


والا ما نرفتیم مدرسه وچنین کارایی انجام ندادیم...مدرسه خودش پر کرده اماده گواههی پیش رو داد بردیم دانشگاه..همین

----------


## lily7

> والا ما نرفتیم مدرسه وچنین کارایی انجام ندادیم...مدرسه خودش پر کرده اماده گواههی پیش رو داد بردیم دانشگاه..همین


منم یادمه موقعی که دانشگاه رفتم همون جا فرم رو پر میکردیم و تائیدیه تحصیلی میگرفتیم !
دانشگاه ازاد که اینجوری بود .
 موقع ثبت نام باجه ی تائیدیه تحصیلی داشتیم .

----------


## optician

> ببرید آموزش و پرورش بدید رئیس آموزش و پرورش امضا کنه اونم میتونه


 :Yahoo (4):  اونکه اصلا

چند وقت پیش برای فیزیوتراپی کتف خانمش اومده بود خارج از نوبت تخت میخواست من اجازه ندادم 

 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lily7

> اونکه اصلا
> 
> چند وقت پیش برای فیزیوتراپی کتف خانمش اومده بود خارج از نوبت تخت میخواست من اجازه ندادم


شما ساکن مشهد هستید ؟
اونجا هم نیازی به پر کردن فرم نداره
شانس اوردی  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## optician

> شما ساکن مشهد هستید ؟
> اونجا هم نیازی به پر کردن فرم نداره
> شانس اوردی )


نه بابا .... مشهد کجا بوده ؟! 

روزی روزگاری مشهد درس میخوندم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

> منم یادمه موقعی که دانشگاه رفتم همون جا فرم رو پر میکردیم و تائیدیه تحصیلی میگرفتیم !
> دانشگاه ازاد که اینجوری بود .
>  موقع ثبت نام باجه ی تائیدیه تحصیلی داشتیم .


دولتی گواهیی وریز نمرات تاییدیه تحصیلی میدی و موقع ثبت نام گواهیی رو میدی بهشون

----------


## niـhan

تا جایی که یادمه این فرم واسه الان کاربرد نداره
واسه ثبت نام دانشگاه هم شنیدم ک پرکردنش ضروریه اما من همچین فرمی رو هم اون موقع هم پر نکردم :Yahoo (21): 
درهر حال الان خودتو درگیرش نکن

----------


## aktft

با سلام
دوستان مطمئنید این فرم لازم نیست؟ این که پایانش نوشته «اين گواهي صرفاً براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 صادر گرديده و هيچگونه ارزش ديگري ندارد.» ، دفترچه یک چیز میگه شما یه چیز میگید!!! بعضی ها میگید اصلا برای دانشگاه هم پر نکردید!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lily7

> با سلام
> دوستان مطمئنید این فرم لازم نیست؟ این که پایانش نوشته «اين گواهي صرفاً براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 صادر گرديده و هيچگونه ارزش ديگري ندارد.» ، دفترچه یک چیز میگه شما یه چیز میگید!!! بعضی ها میگید اصلا برای دانشگاه هم پر نکردید!!!!!!!!!!


بستگی به جایی داره که در اونجا درس خوندی
برای یه سری از شهرها لازم نیست .
مثل تهران یا مشهد
ولی من یادمه موقعی که رفتم دانشگاه یه چیزایی رو درباره ی تائیدیه تحصیلی باید پر میکردیم .  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lara27

نمیشه موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ببریم امضا کنن؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## lily7

> نمیشه موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ببریم امضا کنن؟


نمیدونم گلم .

----------


## hrm333

> نمیشه موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ببریم امضا کنن؟


نباید نشه!
چون فقط یه امضا و چک کردن صحت اطلاعات هست که همیشه میشه این کارو انجام داد

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

این فرم یک چیزچرت وپرت که منم پرنکردم  اون سالی که کنکوردادم یعنی سال 93یک چیز فرمالیته است وموقع ثبت نام دانشگاه ازمن نخواستن باباجمعش کنیدراجع یک چیزمسخره اینقدبحث میکنید :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------

